# Pigeon Bands...?



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Weellll.....Considering that I'm getting another pigeon, (thanks pigeon lower  ) and that November will have squabs of his own soon (FINALLY!!!) I need to know where I can get pigeon bands (and if anyone knows if there is a pigeon club near me (Toronto, Ontario) ) November himself doesn't have a band, just a gold coloured plastic and metal thing with my phone number in permanent marker on it, so I also wonder if I can get pigeon bands for adults. Thanks soo much for any comments!!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I do not know of any seamless bands for Adults. only snap-on.
But I'm sure some pigeon suppy stores have bands for just hatched birds.
8mm for homers???????????
AU-CU-IF-NPA-


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I cant find any pigeon stores in ontario, and even if I could out of toronto, I couldnt reach them...dont have a car..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O K November
I can't beleive a 12 year old has not Googled for Canada pigeon supplies.

Google----
pigeonplus.ca

they are in Bolton Ontraio and I'm sure they'll ship to you.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

sky tx said:


> O K November
> I can't beleive a 12 year old has not Googled for Canada pigeon supplies.
> 
> Google----
> ...


If her parents will let her use their credit card 

oh, and btw sky, if she happens to be using Windows7 & IE9, she may not be able to use the google search option as Microsoft have removed google as an optional search engine. (altough U can still search via the google home page website)


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Her post was---"I can't find any pigeon stores in Ontraio.

I was only answering her.
Quazar--- I guess I missed your answer for her

Sorry --I guess I should not have posted an answer.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I'll just go buy more plastic tags....


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you getting a hen from frank?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I haven't called yet...but I will! Thanks soo much for your help!!


----------

